# 850W Oil Drain Tube



## owen996 (Jun 21, 2016)

I was doing an oil change earlier and could not get the nut off the end of the drain tube. The tube itself spun out of the engine so I was able to get the oil change done, but the person who sold me the machine must have bent the tube a little because it was definitely spinning out in a large circle. Does anyone know where to get a replacement tube or by any chance know what the thread size is? At least then I could just hit up Lowes for a pipe or make my own.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

owen996 said:


> I was doing an oil change earlier and could not get the nut off the end of the drain tube. The tube itself spun out of the engine so I was able to get the oil change done, but the person who sold me the machine must have bent the tube a little because it was definitely spinning out in a large circle. Does anyone know where to get a replacement tube or by any chance know what the thread size is? At least then I could just hit up Lowes for a pipe or make my own.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


* DRAINZIT Has an app for what ever engine is that you have on there. ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## owen996 (Jun 21, 2016)

I checked there after seeing a bunch of positive responses. Unfortunately, they don't show anything under the Tecumseh engine section.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

owen996 said:


> I checked there after seeing a bunch of positive responses. Unfortunately, they don't show anything under the Tecumseh engine section.


* As far as I know it would either be a 1/4 or 3/8 on those.*


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

1/4 inch NPT on a tech i use 2 pipe wrenches one to hold the pipe the other to spin off the cap .


----------



## owen996 (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll try the 1/4 inch Drainzit first and see if that works. I put a set of vice grips on the pipe and tried the cap but it still spun the pipe 3 times. Thank you both!


----------

